# NBA 2k7 player's ratings (Celtics)



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

http://sports.ign.com/nba2k7/celtics.html

They got the Celtics pretty accurate IMO, but some of the players on other teams ratings are whacked. And man did they own the Knicks. :biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Accurate? Really? 

Pierce is slower than Wally? What? That's all I needed to see.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I meant by overall ratings. I didn't really look at the details.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

But now that I look Pierce a 77 on speed is messed up.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Scalabrine as good as Allen. WTF!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Theo Ratliff, Brian Scalabrine, Gerald Green, Rajon Rondo, and Brian Grant are severely overrated. Their ratings cannot be justified, as they are mediocre role-players in real life.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The 2k series always gives ratings in the 70's for "bad" players, the rarely go under 60.

The Celtics are overrated however. It looks like they're the only team without anyone below a 70.

I was able to confirm that they've messed up with the Scalabrine rating, they put him at a 70 but there's a negative sign missing in front. IGN says they couldn't put it in because of a system error.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Portland doesn't have anyone under 70, of all people.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Instead of giving Scalabrine a 70,why not 2k give him a "free agent" list?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

lol. Scalabrine should be like a 60.


----------

